# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages  Robin... help with lyrics :)

## rockzmom

Robin,  
Would you please help me out with the German lyrics in this song??? 
Link to MP3: mashup-germany somebody to lean on 
Video

----------


## bitpicker

That's a couplet from the Selig song "Ohne Dich" (without you).  
Es kommt so anders als man denkt
Herz vergeben, Herz verschenkt 
Nothing goes as planned, (more or less literally "it happens differently from how you think")
heart given away ("vergeben" means "given away completely", "verschenkt" means "given away as a present") 
The Selig song lyrics in full are here:   Songtext: Selig - Ohne dich Lyrics 
And an acoustic version of the original song is here:  YouTube - tvnoir.de » SELIG - Ohne Dich

----------


## rockzmom

> That's a couplet from the Selig song "Ohne Dich" (without you).  
> Es kommt so anders als man denkt
> Herz vergeben, Herz verschenkt 
> Nothing goes as planned, (more or less literally "it happens differently from how you think")
> heart given away ("vergeben" means "given away completely", "verschenkt" means "given away as a present") 
> The Selig song lyrics in full are here:   Songtext: Selig - Ohne dich Lyrics 
> And an acoustic version of the original song is here:  YouTube - tvnoir.de » SELIG - Ohne Dich

 
Thank you so much. What an amazingly emotional performance. It gave me goosebumps. I can only imagine the impression it would make on someone who really understands the language. 
It looks like there are a number of difference versions of the song out there... was it their song to start with or is theirs also a cover? How did their version stack up to the other covers? I found Rammstein's version and it seems over produced for the song, IMHO. But that might be because I heard the Selig version first. From the translation of the lyrics, which I am certain are poor, it seems like it should be more of a ballad and yet raw emotional rendition, like Selig.  
BTW, the more I listen to this, I believe I should add this to the list I am making for my girl's of songs to listen to when they breakup with boyfriends!!! 
There was not much on Wiki about Selig  ::  it did say they were rock grunge, any songs you like of theirs?

----------


## bitpicker

Actually I don't know Selig much at all, and I never heard that song before, just googled it. I do get the impression though that it's their song, not a cover version. The Rammstein song is an entirely different song, not a version of this one, it just shares the title. The Selig song is about dealing with breaking up, the Rammstein one is about being in an abusive or at least pointless relationship of the "can't do with you, can't do without you" type. Their chorus translates to "Can't be without you, but with you I'm just as alone".

----------


## rockzmom

Robin, yet again... same mashup guy different song... if you don't mind  ::  
I'm guessing the song he is taking the German from is Peter Fox -- Haus am See

----------


## bitpicker

You're right, it is this chorus: 
Und am Ende der Straße steht ein Haus am See.
Orangenbaumblätter liegen auf dem Weg.
Ich hab 20 Kinder meine Frau ist schön.
Alle kommen vorbei ich brauch nie rauszugehen. 
And at the end of the street there's a house by the lake
Orange tree leaves lying on the path
I have 20 children, my wife is beautiful
Everyone comes to visit, I never have to leave the house.

----------

